Ask HN: How to Market a Paid Newsletter? - sidyapa
======
mswehli
Not exactly newsletters, but there are 2 interesting podcasts from The Indie
Hackers Podcast, one with John O'Nolan and one with Louis Nicholls and it
seems like they suggest the best ways of getting people interested in your
paid content is just by answering a lot of questions for free on forums like
Quora, Reddit, etc. Worth listening to i think anyway, the John O'Nolan one
had a couple of good examples of paid content websites that have done well.

